# 10527SBE drift cutters



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

So I picked up this "new" snowblower a couple of weeks ago, and have been scoping out some accessories. One of the things I was looking at was a set of drift cutters, I noticed the Husqvarna OEM set says it only fits 2008+, and does not fit 2007 and earlier models. My machine is listed as a 2005-2006 year, but has holes for mounting drift cutters, and these just have a long slot in them, so what doesn't fit? only thing I could think of is if they did something different for size of mount hardware, but I don't want to order a set and find for some obscure reason they wouldn't work. Any one have any info on this?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Find a piece of garage door opener angle and cut them out of that. Stick a thin piece of stucky backed foam between bucket and angle and you've got drift cutters. I hardly ever need cutters in my area but this stuff is what I have always used. 
A friend generously gave me a very nice set of factory drift cutters for my Toro 521 but I have not installed them since there has not been enough snow to use them. I haven't even needed to start my blowers yet this year.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought a pair of "slotted" Husqvarna Driftcutters from Lowes just last year for $16.95 (hardware included); they'd fit most any MTD machine and many others.


----------

